# Reccomendations for repair shop in Portugal



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 

We are currently in PT on an extended trip. The clutch on my older style )J4) Ducato 2.5 TD has started to slip and continues to do so despite adjustments. I reckon its on the way out,

Sadly clutch replacment on this engine is not a simple job, and is beyond me.
Can anyone recommend a good repair shop in PT who do decent work and wont rip me off ? Preferably in the Algarve or Alentejo?


Thanks - Adam


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Ask a local or the campsite owner. They must have used garages and like herethey learn from experience.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had our starter go (Fiat 2.5td) while in Milfontes during March.

Vehicle was towed to Fiat agent in Sines, took 2 days and cost was about 240€.

Will dig out their details if this is near enough for you.

Regards.


----------



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

brandywine said:


> We had our starter go (Fiat 2.5td) while in Milfontes during March.
> 
> Vehicle was towed to Fiat agent in Sines, took 2 days and cost was about 240€.
> 
> ...


yes thanks, sines is not far. i will ask them for a quote.

thanks - adam


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Adam

Company name is Acail, Zona Industrial Ligeira 2, 7520-309 Sines.

Web site is www.acail.pt

Email is [email protected]

Phone is 269 870 166

Hope this helps.

Regards Brian


----------

